# my coffe space



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

this is my setup is mazzes SJ electronic and Rocket Evoluzione. Coffe machine is plumb in to osmosis filter. Im realy happy with this set.









sorry for poor quality picture its from phone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice combo there, enjoy


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forums... This is a very good setup. Is the doser on the Mazzer an original one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classy combo corner there - love the tamp mat.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

nice, when can we all come and have coffee?


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Firochromis said:


> Welcome to the forums... This is a very good setup. Is the doser on the Mazzer an original one?


its orginal mazzer joly electronic no mod just remove electrostatic cage and is less clumping.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> nice, when can we all come and have coffee?


yes if you can come in to Norwich


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

That looks beautiful.


----------

